# Kindness from an LJ



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I have received LOTS of well wishes from the entire community. Today, one took it a step further.










In a package that only an LJ would send










He sent this set of chisels










Once again showing why I am proud to be associated with this group. This is highly appreciated and will be greatfullyuutilized.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice…...........


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Simply Wonderful.

We have some good people here and we have some great people here.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

what a wonderful gift to give, things like this always remind me that the men and women who are here are wonderful loving and kind people, thanks so much for blessing monte with some new tools, and enjoy them monte, your a good man, and you are one of the strong heart beats of lumberjocks..keep us inspired…


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Very nice. Now get back to work (imagine smiley face here with a big grin). Seriously, this is very kind and thoughtful. Wishing you the best in your ongoing workshop recovery efforts.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

A truly great gesture. Nice set, use them well.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Just awesome all the way around


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Good to see that kind of friendship here on Lumberjocks. Keep going forward Monte.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Now you can do mortise and tennon joints when framing the shop! Glad to see this Monte!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

waho is super generous!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

What a great gesture! We have a lot of Princes on LJ (and only a few frogs).


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Sweet. Hope things work out for u.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

That is really fantastic…!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Good on ya, waho! Paying it forward again . . .

Monte, post an update when you have your rebuilding plans, building materials and permits if needed. I've never been to the Dakotas yet and I can swing a hammer like lightning!


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

God bless, brother. Great people here, good luck with the new place.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice move Waho.
What else do you think Monte needs?
We can help!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

These tools are almost as beautiful as the folks exchanging them!


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

very cool!.... nice chisels!

Is the insurance guy treating you right? I hope you had lots of pictures.

A neighbor's garage burned down last year which was full to the rafters with his crap. He refused the insurance check for a low amount and hired this guy to represent him for 10% of the payout. The insurance company gave him a year to buy what he claimed was in there and turn in the receipts. He's still buying more crap.
The crazy part is, he admitted it was his happy home owner running amok bad wiring that started the fire!

Any idea on the start date for the new shop? Are you planning to build it the same size?


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you folks, I appreciate your kind words.

Glad I could help you out Monte, looking forward
to your new shop and all the nice projects you make.

Keep the faith.


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is wonderful to see!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's a wonderful gift, Monte. You have a lot of nice friends and deserve all of them. I know that you will be successful at getting your shop going again before you know it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Like I needed another reason to love this place. Hope you get things up and moving again quick, Monte.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Paying It Forward at it's FINEST!

Congrats Monte…. and GOOD ON YOU, JIM!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow! Very kool. Some big hearts round these parts.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice Monte.


----------

